# Bolero v's Voyager



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all, 

we are checking out the different makes and models of vans and would like to know the difference between the Bolero and the Voyager ranges?

we are interested in or around a 2009 - 2010 plate 

they both offer fixed bed, sofa and 2 x seat belted seats in the rear, Voyager 680 FB and Bolero 684 I think

We have also read about the water ingress horror stories associated with Swift that have us concerned to say the least, any help and advice gratefully accepted

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Personally I would not buy either of them. You do not say what layout you are looking for, There are some good deals around for that year for continental motorhomes. Hobby, Hymer, Fleurette, Rapido, Pilote and many more.

cabby


----------



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Cabby,

thank you for your reply, our wish list is:

Fiat Ducato chassis 2.3 or 3.0, rear fixed bed, 1 sofa, 2 seat belted seats in the rear, 4 berth , a decent payload, low profile and one that hopefully does Not rot away!

something similar to this layout

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-Bess...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item1c45295188

I used to work for a then luxury caravan manufacturer so I realise how hard it is for them to stay dry as they live outside all the year round

For this reason I considered a converted panel van but that did not meet approval!

I'm thinking Brit built Motorhomes are like Italian motorcycles / cars, beautiful but flawed

Andy


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My Voyager 680FB 2009 on a 59 plate is as dry as a bone. It recently passed its hab check with the highest figure being 9%. It has been serviced every year and has 25000 miles. Great MH, we have had it from new for 5 years. I have looked at lots of the 'great' continental makes and they would not suit us at all, I could not sit all night on the front seat for example, but each to their own.

I am 70 next year and might change for a van without the need for a C1 so watch this space. It has gaslow, camos and lots of other extras, you never know!!

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is good news about the dry aspect of your van dovtrams, but I am sure I have never seen aVoyager with a Mitsubishi chassis.

cabby


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

LeVoyageur are a bespoke brand of the Pilote Group. The build only to order and do about 150 vans a year. They are competing with the likes of Concorde etc. - a cut above the Hymer brigade, they say!
Their main claim to fame is that they are the only manufacturer who build the body first and then fit the interior. This does have some benefits for the customer down the line when it comes to mods because all fittings can be disassembled...
The UK importers are singularly useless but the Customer Service unit at Angers is really good and helpful. (Ask for Miriam!)

Sorry not to know anything about Bolero.

Patrick


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I am confused.com.

Sorry that wasn't supposed to be a link Doh.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

VanFlair said:


> I think I am confused.com.


Did I do that?

Patrick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No Patrick, we are talking about a Swift voyager or a Swift bolero. 
Not a top quality motorhome, which I would have loved to have, sorely tempted, but the missus held me back. Saw a great model that had a rear bathroom and a transverse island bed with electric adjustment.


cabby


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for sorting that, cabby.
I have my primary carers permission to go back to sleep now 8) 
Patrick


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> LeVoyageur are a bespoke brand of the Pilote Group. The build only to order and do about 150 vans a year. They are competing with the likes of Concorde etc. - a cut above the Hymer brigade, they say!
> Their main claim to fame is that they are the only manufacturer who build the body first and then fit the interior. This does have some benefits for the customer down the line when it comes to mods because all fittings can be disassembled...
> The UK importers are singularly useless but the Customer Service unit at Angers is really good and helpful. (Ask for Miriam!)
> 
> ...


Possibly

Oops, yes but I quoted the wrong thread.


----------

